# Bowhunting the "Mrs"and....the dog house!



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

As bow season is quickly aproaches ...who gets a raft of crap from the mrs this time of year. 

It seem no matter how cool they are with our hunting...some time during the season a conflict arisses...

lets hear your stories where you choose going to the woods OVER what the Mrs. wanted you to do that day...AND...what you did to get out of the "dog house" ...cause we all know...we usually end up in the dog house at LEAST once during bow season!! haaaaaa

DATE: NOV 7TH
Wife : "Honey...I REALLY need you to stay home and watch the kids so I can go shopping for Sallys baby shower"....

Husband: " NOV 7..ARE YOU KIDDING ME"


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Nov 3rd 2003, alarm went off at 430 and my wife told me, "I have been having contractions all night", "I asked how far apart", she said only a couple per hour. Kissed her on the forehead and headed off to my tree. Was home by 930 with a small buck and my wife delivered our youngest daughter at 2pm. I went to cut the cord and noticed there was still deer blood in the stones of my weeding ring and all over my watch band.

Scott


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had many, many stories but I am afraid they all pale in comparison to Papscott's.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

agreed!!! haaa I cant touch that one!!

I think he gets a "man card award" for that one!

notice he didnt fill us in on how much a** he had to kiss for the next 7 months in order to get his testicle back that the mrs removed after he pulled that one!! haaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaa

great story 

PR


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Actually I figured I better shoot this small buck cause I won't see the woods again till next year. Ended up down south for all of ML season and a trip to WV. 

Hey I planted the seed but lack the milk producing teets to feed it so I am going hunting

Scott


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I may have a good story soon. My girlfriend's sister's wedding is on September 30th. Hmmmmm.....what to do?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

kernal83

What time is the reception ?
I would hate to have some one see me cry at a wedding. Someone might get the wrong idea. That is a "reserved for girls thing".

...


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm supposed to be going to a wedding on November 11th for her cousin. Told her sorry, not possible. Every year it's the same crap, some rude family member plans a wedding during the rut. It takes alot of nerve to plan a function during any part of september thru january, let alone during the peak of the rut.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I know the feeling about family members and weddings. My sister had the nerve to have a wedding during gun week. I was not going to miss hunting until they put me in the wedding as an usher. On the way to the reception I had an 8 pt buck run in front of the van. It had 3 legs and apeared to be shot up pretty bad. Wife wouldn't let stop and run after it cause I was wearing a tux

Scott


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Went on a turkey hunt with a friend this past spring to tennessee. both of our wifes were pregnant, and with a little sweet talking promised we would be back in pleanty of time if somthing happened. On the second day of the hunt his wife called saying her contractions were every 30 min. apart. he said if they get to 15 min apart he would be home. Next morning we went our seperate ways hunting, when i arrived back at the truck he said his wife was on her way to the hospitle! we scrambled back to the cabin, grabbed our gear and left. I dropped him off at the airport and headed home. With the storms that we had the plane couldnt take off on time. He beat me home by an hour and i drove! His wife didnt deliver untill a week later, but he was in the dog house when we got home! Hated to leave, i saw 17 toms the 1st day of the season!


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

kernal83 said:


> I may have a good story soon. My girlfriend's sister's wedding is on September 30th. Hmmmmm.....what to do?


Are you _in_ the wedding? Like, best man or an usher or something? Even then, how far is it from your stand to the church? Is your vehicle big enough to allow changing from camos to a tux? Got a monster buck patterned? If so, it's time to put this relationship into perspective. You said _girlfriend_. Not wife or fiancee. So the ring has not been surgically placed in your, uh... nose, yeah, we'll go with that, yet. Best to establish ground rules NOW, before surgery, which lock down your rights as a man. They will undoubtedly be challenged later, but you have a chance to set precedent now which could be important in future court appearances.
If you're more of a non-confrontational type (coward), there's a long list of "excuses", i.e. breakdown, injury, etc., but using them up early in the game is like using timeouts before the 2 minute warning -- not a good idea unless desperation dictates extreme measures, and it will eventually.
Good luck, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

THAT WAS FUNNY!!  HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I liked the "setting presidence" lmao!!

here is your chance..dont blow it bud!!! I have an extra pair of blue jeans....IE PANTS..if you need to borrow them to show her who wears them in the relationship !!  

haaa

good luck!

PR


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

My wife said: What is so important about one day out of the whole hunting season ?

...


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

HA HA HA HA...Too funny.

Well first off Im not in the wedding. The good news is that the wedding is not untill 3:00 so that gives me untill at least 2:00 to make something happen. The bad news is I don't think there is anyway out...Yes I could borrow those pants.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Yer doomed, breaux.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys I gotta admit i got it made i hunt on my girlfriends dads property i got it all to myself and she helps me hang stands and everything.She never says much cause she loves to help track em.Not real thrilled about the gutting process though  From the opening of bow season till the close im in the woods every minute i get.Just have to take her out to dinner and a movie every now and then.Let the countown begin its almost here.Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Here is my best story...Last year I shot a wall hanger and was so excited to show my wife that I could hardly wait to get home. This is the converstation that took place when I got home...

Me: Honey, check out this buck!
Wife: So I take it your done hunting until next year?
Me: No! I still have 2 more tags. By the way, is that all you could think to say at this moment.
Wife: Why do you need to shoot 2 more deer?
Me: Honey, you know me, Hunting: its what I do. By the way, we are going to have to come up with 300 dollars to get him mounted.
Wife: That is not going to hang in my house!

It was a really funny moment. Here was my moment for shooting a buck of a lifetime and all she could say was "so I take it your done hunting until next year?" Needless to say, I lobbied hard to get the deer hung over our bed, but she wouldn't allow it. I did get it into the house though! So, I in a way, I did get my way.

My wife really isn't that bad. She doesn't give two hoots about hunting. She doesn't know much about it and doesn't care to know much about it. She doesn't mind when I go hunting, but when I spend my entire weekends hunting, and as the weeks pass, she becomes a little irratated.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Pure river said:


> As bow season is quickly aproaches ...who gets a raft of crap from the mrs this time of year.
> 
> It seem no matter how cool they are with our hunting...some time during the season a conflict arisses...
> 
> ...



just drop them off at a toys r'us for the day.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

kernal83 said:


> HA HA HA HA...Too funny.
> 
> Well first off Im not in the wedding. The good news is that the wedding is not untill 3:00 so that gives me untill at least 2:00 to make something happen. The bad news is I don't think there is anyway out...Yes I could borrow those pants.


One more very important lesson, Grasshopper...

It is much easier to ask forgiveness than permission.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I think my girlfriend sabotaged my saturday morning hunting plans. Was at a 3-d shoot this weekend and around target 20 one of my friends I was shooting with noticed my upper limb was cracked. Took ut to get fixed today and they said there is no way it will be fixed by saturday. There goes my opening day...Man does this suck.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I set my girlfriend straight first thing! lol!!! I told her from October to feb. the woods own me!!!!! yeah now she hunts with me... got her first deer her first day ever deer hunting.... a 4 point.... we did have 3 other bucks come in and had a monster 8 pt. 20 yards perfectly broadside... but she had the bow on her lap and 10 minutes later shot that 4 pt... she was happy... it's kinda cool that she is into it... but sometimes I just need to have some guy time to do guy things.... ya know... anyway...she enjoys it so I get to go even more... she kept making fun of me cause she got a buck and I didn't but I just said well I am picky and I wont shoot a like the "build-a-buck" you shot! she didn't appreciate that comment.... oh well!!!


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

kernal83 said:


> I think my girlfriend sabotaged my saturday morning hunting plans. Was at a 3-d shoot this weekend and around target 20 one of my friends I was shooting with noticed my upper limb was cracked. Took ut to get fixed today and they said there is no way it will be fixed by saturday. There goes my opening day...Man does this suck.


It's a matter of proper framing of the problem. That's your 3D bow. A hunting bow is a whole different animal. I'm sure you could have a new bow ready by Saturday.


----------

